# Does pregnancy ever happen for secondary unexplained?



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi I'm a newbie only registered this week although I have been reading everyone elses posts for a while now!
Anyway I've got 1DD conceived naturally (a surprise) but have been trying for sibling for her for 3 years without any success!  All tests have come back fine, and so we're unexplained!  I'm going to start IUI in Jan but feel negative about it working which probably isn't a good state of mind to be going into it with!
So I suppose I'm asking 2 questions: Is there anybody out there who has conceived in the same situation as me?  And if not does anyone know the success rate for unexplained?

Just need to get some positive vibes right now!

Thanks

Faithfullyhoping


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi
Not sure anyone can answer the one about success rate for unexplained - it seems to be down to luck a lot of the time.
If you have a look at the IUI threads for success stories and I also met a girl on here about a year ago who gave birth last month after her second IUI and I remember another girl got pg on iui too.
As you have already posted over on the daily thread I wont tell you to pop over as you have already been there.
good luck
take care
susie


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Susie
Thanks for your reply, I'll try looking through the success threads again, not sure I've been looking in the right place!  I'm going to try to have positive thoughts from now on!

Faithful


----------



## sarahlou (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there, just wanted to say that I have unexplained and was trying for 6 years.  We have 4 IUI's and was just about to go onto IVF when I found out I was expecting (naturally).  I had all but given up.  My DD came after 3 months of trying so i found it so hard.  So I just wanted to say there is hope and good luck, keep trying and never loose the faith! 

We are now trying again for number 3 as I would love to have 2 close together in age.  We have done 10 months and now getting that "not again" feeling.  Just found out that another friend is pregnant with no real effort!!

Take care and good luck!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Sarahlou

Thanks so much for replying, it's really nice to have a positive story.  I'm trying to stay positive, I've trawled the internet and a few studies have shown that 80% of unexplained conceive naturally within 5 years and then a few more within the next 4 years - so you must be one of those!

All the best trying for number 3.

Faithful


----------



## lynz_pinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi there,

I too have been glancing over these pages for quite a while now, and your situation sounds so similar to mine- it was comforting for me to know that I'm not alone! I'm 33 and have a DD who is 3, we have been trying for number 2 for over 2 years now without any luck whatsoever, all my friends that have 3 year olds now have another baby and I'm starting to get very anxious everytime we meet, I find it really hard to talk to them as  I dont want to bother them with my problems and I'm not really sure they're that interested anyway, as they know I'm having trouble but never seem to want to approach the subject. I have had 2 IUI's but no success and am just starting to wonder if its worth going for the 3rd time lucky as I'm always so stressed out about the whole thing, I feel my life would be soooo much happier if I could just get pregnant and give my daughter a sibling. Does anyone have any advice to help me to relax and stay positive as I'm sure this is the key!

Lynz_pinz


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Lynz-pinz
I'm sorry about your situation, it's so hard when all of your friends around you seem to be popping out babies left, right and centre.  I'm not sure what to say about the IUI as I'm only just about to start my first attempt at it. However a friend of mine conceived on her 3rd attempt so it definitely happens.  From what i've read it's worth having 3 goes, it's only after 4 goes that the pregnance rate seems to drop.  However if you wanted to save your money for a different treatment then it's a different story! Why don't you come and chat on the secondary thread, there's bound to be someone there with some advice. 

lots of love
Faithful xx


----------

